# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Last van knie na fietsen

## Davidof

Hallo

Ik heb onlangs (in november) een hele afstand gefietst, ongeveer 140km, af en toe afgestapt om de benen te strekken.

En sindsdien heb ik last van mijn knie telkens ik terug op de fiets kruip. Of toevallig een gelijkaardige beweging maak met mijn rechterbeen. Het is dus echt die fietsbeweging die mijn knieschijf als last ervaart.

Wat kan ik hier best mee doen? Afwachten?

Ik heb schrik dat als ik naar de dokter ga, hij/zij gewoon gaat zeggen dat mijn knieschijf scheef zit of andere onzin en ze dat met een operatie terug recht willen zetten (ik zeg nu maar wat). Zo los je toch niets op? 

Alvast Bedankt
Groeten

David

----------


## engelenkind

Ik zou gewoon naar de huisarts gaan. Huisartsen zeggen niet zo snel dat je iets hebt, althans, die van mij zeker. En dit soort operaties kan je altijd weigeren. En als de huisarts dan toch onzin uitkraamt, dan zou ik naar een goede fysiotherapeut gaan.

----------

